# National Partnership



## travstar (Mar 26, 2013)

OK, so I have found the initial email about, as well as the blog posts and letters railing against, this "National Partnership" to be sufficiently vague as to warrant a simple question: what is this confidential (apparently not "secretive") group?


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 26, 2013)

Exactly what it says in the letter:



> I am writing to ask your help in preserving and advancing our beloved Church as the gospel-centered, pastoral, missional and reformed denomination our forefathers envisioned. Started by some humble young men who are already great churchmen, the National Partnership seeks to serve our denomination by active engagement in the church courts the Lord has entrusted to us. I have found involvement with these brothers to be spiritually refreshing and ecclesiastically encouraging. Would you honor the effort by signing on? I am forwarding to you a summary of our mission as well as some FAQ’s prepared by James Kessler, our leader.I will be following up in a couple of weeks to see if you have any questions or suggestions.
> The National Partnership’s three goals are simple:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## travstar (Mar 26, 2013)

As I said, I read the original email.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 26, 2013)

That is all that is known unless one is part of the group.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 27, 2013)

> good faith subscription to our Confession


 Seems like I recall reading that this is a buzz-word for less-than the historical full subscription to the Westminster standards.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 27, 2013)

Full subscription? Never heard of that. [Upon further research I have found that 'full' is the same as 'strict'.] I've heard of "Strict Subscription," "System Subscription," and "Good Faith Subscription". 

Which does the OPC, ARP, RPCNA, etc. hold?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 27, 2013)

If you go back 4 days or so on theaquillareport.com there have been several articles on "the national partnership."


----------

